# em sap greu / ho sento



## panjabigator

Estic tenint problemes amb trobar fils anteriors ara i per això, demano disculpes si ja existeix aquí (o si la pregunta la ja he preguntat!)

Algú em pot explicar la diferencia entre dir "em sap greu" i "ho sento?"  Qual s'escolta amb més freqüència i qual és més formal?

Motles gràcies


----------



## ernest_

Totes dues són igual de formals. La manera informal de dir-ho seria "perdona", però aquesta només funciona per disculpar-te, en canvi "em sap greu" i "ho sento" serveixen tant com per disculpar-te com per dir "I feel sorry for you".


----------



## albada

Hola, 

D'acord amb l'ernest. 
Potser és una visió personal però em sembla que "em sap greu" té un missatge lleugerament més fort que "ho sento". També penso que depèn de la zona s'utilitza més l'un o l'altre, per exemple, a l'Empordà, tinc la sensació que diem més "ho sento" que "em sap greu". 
Si et pot ajudar?
Albada


----------



## sonitxka

Hola!
Hi ha casos en què les dues expressions no son sinònims. Per exemple, podríem dir: "No sé si menjar més: em sap greu acabar-me el pastís, no en quedarà per als altres". És a dir, et pot saber greu una cosa que encara no has fet però que creus que pot fer mal o no afavorir algú. En canvi, en aquest sentit no pots fer servir "ho sento".


----------



## llenyador

Hola!
D'acord amb l'Albada. Jo també hi veig com una mica més de força en el "em sap greu". A més aquesta forma permet completar l'idea explicant que és el que et sap greu. Tipus: "em sap greu que no haguis vingut". Amb "ho sento" hauries de dir: "No has vingut i ho sento" ja que no pots dir "Sento que no haguis vingut".


----------



## ernest_

Jo també havia pensat que "em sap greu" només ho diria en una conversa "sentimental" i "ho sento" en altres casos, però després he pensat que només és una mania.


----------



## panjabigator

Gracies tothom per les teves aportacions!  Em haveu ajudat molt.


----------



## Dixie!

Me'n vaig del tema principal, però volia comentar que el "saber greu" es diu de formes diferents depenent del dialecte. Jo per exemple dic "em sap greu" però per influència externa; en canvi al lloc on jo visc es diu "me sap mal".


----------



## tamen

Si em disculpeu que màfegeixi tan tard a la qüestió comentada, el meu punt de vista (sense consultar la "jurisprudència", és a dir, la veu dels comentaristes gramaticals, sinó tot just recordant-la) és que "ho sento" és més aviat un calc del castellà, i que "em sap greu" és el que espontàniament es diu  (o es deia) en un català  normal.

El problema és que, per saber què és un "català normal" hauríem de ressuscitar els notres avis i besavis, si és que eren catalans.


----------



## ernest_

panjabigator said:


> Gracies tothom per les teves aportacions!  Em haveu ajudat molt.



Ara m'ha fet gràcia això de "haveu" perquè és com parlava el meu avi (en realitat ell deia 'veu: em 'veu ajudat molt). Actualment a Barcelona no se sent gens "haveu", tothom diu "heu".


----------



## panjabigator

Hehe, i si se escolta "haveu" a Barcelona, què pensarà la gent?  Que aquest home parla molt antiquat?


----------



## ernest_

panjabigator said:


> Hehe, i si se escolta "haveu" a Barcelona, què pensarà la gent?  Que aquest home parla molt antiquat?



Sí, o que parla algun dialecte d'algun altre lloc.


----------



## Nersys

Tengo problema pequenito. Conozco estas formas( "em sam greu" i "ho sento") como expresar frase "I´m sorry, lo siento" pero no sé si hay alguna diferencia o uno se utiliza más que otro. Muchas gracias por todas respuestas!


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

A mí "ho sento" suena mucho a una castellanada, "català light" etc. Abans ni ho havia escoltat mai. Només diria "em sap greu" o, si vols dir-ho amb més força, pots dir "em sap molt de greu".


----------



## Agró

Angelo,*
*
Del DCVB*
sentir
b) *(modernament, per influència castellana) Lamentar, saber greu d'un esdeveniment; tenir pena o disgust d'una cosa; cast. _sentir. _«He sentit molt la mort del teu pare». «Ho sento, però no puc venir». Sentírem no complaure'l, Ignor. 38.


----------



## ernest_

Jo he dit sempre "ho sento" des de que era petit. Independentment de si és una influència del castellà, és normatiu i per tant correcte.


----------



## Doraemon-

No és cap castellanada. "Sentir" es sinònim de "lamentar" i "saber greu". Hi ha moltes varietats de català i zones on "saber greu" no s'utilitza o s'utilitza molt poc. No caiguem en pensar que la parla del teu poble es EL català correcte. Al meu dialecte l'expressió més comuna és "ho lamente", més que "em sap greu" o "ho sento", però lògicament són totes igual de correctes. No per ser més diferenciada del castellà és "millor" una expressió ni les més semblants són "castellanades".


----------



## Agró

Que quedi clar que jo només estava aportant el que diu el DCVB.
Jo faig servir totes dues, sense pensar si es tracta d'una castellanada o no.


----------



## Penyafort

Si el DCVB diu "modernament, per influència castellana" d'una manera tan clara, és perquè ho devia ser, independentment del fet que ara sigui admès com a normatiu. Si us hi fixeu, apareix al DIEC com a quarta accepció. Jo també crec que _em sap greu_ i _ho lamento/e_ haurien de tenir preferència.

Vindria a ser com el que està passant avui dia amb la ultracorrecció de "recolzar", fent-la servir arreu -informatius i actes oficials inclosos- amb el significat de "fer costat", "donar suport". Si continua així, l'acabaran incloent com a nova accepció al diccionari normatiu, i d'aquí cinquanta anys ningú no pensarà si en el seu moment va ser o no una flagrant castellanada, que ho és.


----------

